# Tomcat SSL-Verbindung



## SeeSharpNewBee (19. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ein paar Probleme mit Tomcat und SSL, und zwar ich habe die Dokus gelesen, auf der Tomcat Seite die Hilfe für SSL gelesen, im Internet gesucht, die Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen, und und und...

Ich habe ein Tomcatprojekt, soweit so gut. Ich habe mit dem Keytool ein eigenes Zertifikat erstellt, auch gut. Ich habe in der Tomcat Config Datei die Kommentar Zeichen für SSL entfernt. Jetzt starte ich über das Eclipse Plugin Tomcat --> SSL funktioniert, starte ich Tomcat nur als Service funktioniert SSL nicht. Warum nicht?

In der Doku steht das wenn Tomcat nur als Service läuft und man nicht angemeldet ist muss die .keystore Datei  in den Ordner 'Default', ok, hab ich gemacht --> funktioniert nicht, soll heißen, der Browser wartet und wartet und wartet und dann --> Timeout. Warum?

Weiters steht in der Doku, wenn man angemeldet ist, muss die .keystore Datei  in den Ordner des Angemeldeten Benutzers, hab ich gemacht  --> funktioniert nicht, soll heißen, der Browser wartet und wartet und wartet und dann --> Timeout. Warum?

Außerdem steht auf der Tomcat Seite, das "wenn es nicht funktioniert, soll man in der server.xml den Pfad zur .keystore Datei angeben", was ist das für ein Schwachsinn? Entweder es funktioniert oder nicht, aber nicht "wenn es nicht funktioniert..."?

Könnte mir bitte jemand Klarheit verschaffen? Danke!

Ach ja, und wie bekomme ich bei einem SSL-Aufruf den Port im Adressfeld weg? Es wird nämlich immer angezeigt "https://localhost:*8443*/index.jsp"! Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2007)

Hallo,



> In der Doku steht das wenn Tomcat nur als Service läuft und man nicht angemeldet ist muss die .keystore Datei in den Ordner 'Default', ok, hab ich gemacht --> funktioniert nicht, soll heißen, der Browser wartet und wartet und wartet und dann --> Timeout. Warum?


Unter welchem Benutzer läuft denn der Tomcat als Dienst? Liegt die entsprechende keystore / truststore Datei wirklich an einem für diesen User erreichbaren Ort? (Darf er dort lesen?)



> Ach ja, und wie bekomme ich bei einem SSL-Aufruf den Port im Adressfeld weg? Es wird nämlich immer angezeigt "https://localhost:*8443*/index.jsp"! Danke!


Gib doch als Portnummer einfach mal den default https port 443 an...

Gruß Tom


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (20. März 2007)

Hi,



> Unter welchem Benutzer läuft denn der Tomcat als Dienst? Liegt die entsprechende keystore / truststore Datei wirklich an einem für diesen User erreichbaren Ort? (Darf er dort lesen?)



Das ist ein Windows XP Rechner, wer darf darauf nicht lesen?  

Jetzt ernsthaft, der Rechner den ich als Testrechner verwende und im Netzwerk habe ist ein Windows XP Prof. Rechner. Die .keystore Datei liegt im Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User", das ist das Profil wenn ich angemeldet bin, und das bin ich eigentlich immer.

Der Ordner ist weder versteckt, noch schreibgeschützt, also müsste Tomcat zugriffsrechte haben, oder irre ich mich da?

Danke!


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (22. März 2007)

Hat niemand eine Lösung für mein Problem? Danke!


----------



## MaLb (22. März 2007)

<!--  Define a SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8443 
  --> 
  <Connector port="443" maxHttpHeaderSize="8192" maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75" enableLookups="false" disableUploadTimeout="true" acceptCount="100" scheme="https" secure="true" clientAuth="false" keystoreFile="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Username\.keystore" keystorePass="daswasduangegebenhast" sslProtocol="TLS" /> 
- <!--  Define an AJP 1.3 Connector on port 8009 
  --> 
  <Connector port="8009" enableLookups="false" redirectPort="8443" protocol="AJP/1.3" />

Ja du musst das Zertifikat hinterlegen.


----------

